

The Internet of Furbies - neildahlke
http://blog.memsql.com/the-internet-of-furbies/

======
neildahlke
I was one of the hackers on the project, if anyone has any questions, shout
out!

~~~
middleca
Cool hack! How are you driving the furby?

~~~
neildahlke
Essentially, we fed audio out from an Android phone through a mini audio
amplifier, then soldered from the amplifier directly in the Furby's speaker.

~~~
middleca
Ahh, cool, that makes sense :)

For a second I thought you guys might be related to this connected furby
project I saw recently:

[http://vimeo.com/106770438](http://vimeo.com/106770438)

[https://community.spark.io/t/internet-chat-furby-with-
spark-...](https://community.spark.io/t/internet-chat-furby-with-spark-
core/7073)

